
Rewarding Disobedience - hackerkid
https://www.media.mit.edu/posts/disobedience-award/
======
a3n
Will Aaron Swartz get a posthumous award?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz#JSTOR](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz#JSTOR)

EDIT: I guess not. "The recipient must be living."

